# excision of distal fibular nonunion fragment



## dmaec (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey,
Procedure:  Excision of distal fibular nonunion fragment with repair of lateral ankle ligaments.

I've been researching all morning and have yet to find a CPT code for the exicsion procedure.  The provider excised the nonunion fragment (as it was felt its healing potential was quite poor). 

I cannot find a code for this, I'm hoping I don't have to use an unlisted code!   I have found several other codes, revisions, repair, etc., but nothing for excised,..it's NOT included in the repair of the ligaments code.

I'm at a loss...

any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!
THANKS TONS!
Donna


----------



## dmaec (Mar 20, 2012)

come on fellow coders!   40 viewers and NO OPINIONS?  

no "well maybe _____?"  

AAAAAAAAAny suggestions!!  

please help!


----------



## jdemar (Mar 20, 2012)

depending where it is soft tissue-20520, 20525:    joint-27620:      27635??? just some suggestions, you'll need to read the detail in the op note to choose the correct one.


----------



## dmaec (Mar 20, 2012)

yes, thank you jdemar... I've looked at those codes also   it's just that (and of course I haven't posted procedure note), none of the codes even come close to what the provider documents he did.

I've decided it'll be best to talk to the provider and see what he feels he did, what procedure he feels he did.. I have a big feeling, this is going to be an unlisted CPT ... 

thanks for your input!
I appreciate it!


----------



## JLYNCH511 (Nov 8, 2012)

I ran into this issue today, what code(s) did you end up using?


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Nov 8, 2012)

I would look at the non-union repair codes.


----------



## 01044039 (Jun 6, 2013)

*excision nonunion fibula*

I agree with Evelyn.  Nonunion repair codes . 27726 repair of fibula nonunion with internal fixaton...to give you a code without the op report is not accurate or specific to details.. Did it have internal fixation? 

Have a nice day...


----------



## jdemar (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, be careful with the nonunion/malunion CPT code, it states WITH internal fixation, the question posted was excision of nonunion.


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 27, 2013)

Could 27726-52 be used for excision of nonunion Fibula?


----------

